# Flooring



## Bugs (Aug 22, 2012)

Moderators: I apologize if I'm not doing this correctly, I haven't joined a blog before and my computer is doing it's own thing tonight. 

I have been looking forward to raising goats for 1.) fun, and maybe 2.) milk, then perhaps . . . 3.) meat. I've tried to read everything I can and have noticed that folks have been using horse stall rubber matts for flooring. For my chicken/duck barn - 5' x 5' - I've been using a very heavy, but free, piece of plastic over particle board. I roll it up, take it out and hang it on the garden fence and hose it off. I do this weekly unless I smell or see something unpleasant, then more often. 

Here's my thought: I've been putting together a barn for goats - 18' x 12' - and wondered (and want your opinion please) if I could do generally the same thing. The exception is that so far I have a dirt floor in this space that actually (luckily) drains down and away from the barn area. I don't want to put down concrete - for several reasons - and wood would be too much. I thought about just leaving it dirt, but not sure how to clean up all the "crap" (sorry) week after week, month after month, year after year. I have acess to more heavy plastic and when the goat are out of the area, I could again, roll it up and shake it out and spray it down as needed. 

I'm thinking the goats may try to eat it, that would be my first problem and I think I have that solution, so if that problem is solved, what do you see as other problems? The goat area to be covered would be about 10' x 12' - tarp size, and I could roll it up, straw and all and hang it out or at least shake it out in the coldest weeks of winter. Thanks in advance for your thoughts and taking time to respond.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a for several years tried many different floor types and have to say the clay floor I have in my 16x40 goat barn is by far my favorite floor type. After tamping the floor and over time it is like concrete as it compacs very nicely. Has great drainage and I just use a fork and rake to clean it out. I also put down a powder called "STALL DRY" at least once or twice a month before I put down my shavings or straw and this stuff gets rid of odor, dries up the wet areas, and has DE in it which helps keep the fly population down conciderably...I just love this stuff. So there are many floor types and ideas but this has worked wonderful for me.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for responding, but of course now I have more questions.
Clay sounds ideal. Where do you buy this? Is it expensive? I live in Minnesota, just outside the Twin City area - that area where we still say things like "throw the goat over the fence some hay". Would the cold climate be good or bad for clay? 

When you clean up the old straw, do you put it in a wheelbarrow or trailer and tote it to another spot? Again, I'm wondering if it would still be easier to roll up the "tarp" and put it in the wheelbarrol and spray it off into the garden. 

I've been pondering all this stuff for months, so forgive me for all the questions. I'm the type that studies everything before I do it. (Yes, you're right in thinking - "her poor husband").

I appreciate your chatting with me - thanks again.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

No problem...ask away...that is the only way you will be able to feel out your options. 

I got the clay by truck load..make sure you get CLEAN clay fill from a reputable business...some people will try to sell you cheap fill that can be contaminated with chemicals etc.. I can't remember the cost as it was about 5 yrs ago but usually if you go to the company or call and tell them the size of the area and how deep you want it they can tell you how many tons you need and the cost ...so it can get pricey depending on how big of an area you have. So if its too much you may want to just use the dirt floor you have now or your tarp idea. A dirt floor is fine I just went the higher option on clay because I have alot of goat traffic in my barn and didn;t want it to wear down. It doesn't matter the weather a deep bedded floor is warm for a goat wether its dirt, wood, stall mats, etc...as long as its kept dry (daily cleaning).
I have a manure pile in the back of my property so any daily cleaning of staw or shavings is dumped there. For a couple of goats you will wind up just picking the barn..in otherwords just cleaning up the wet spots and putting down new bedding. When I clean up wet areas from urine I sprinkle a little STALL DRY in the area and then cover with bedding...keeps things smelling fresh and clean. I love dirt floors ! much easier in my opinion to maintain.

If you were to go with horse stall mats you are looking at about 120-150 dollars for an 8x10 size barn but it will last forever and save your floor from getting worn since it most likely not as hard as a clay floor...a tarp is a good idea also and they may try to play with it but its cheap enough of an idea to try anyway.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I cannot imagine a plastic tarp that goats would not rip to shreds. And once they decide to do something it can be next to impossible to get their little minds off that activity. One accidental rip or loose thread and they will become obsessed with that rip or thread. We laid a caliche floor (type of clay, lime, etc. dirt used for dirt roads, etc. in my neck of the woods), covered by straw. It made the most since after I did some research. I would talk to others in your area to find out what they do.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks. . . really? hmmm. I thought it was such a good idea, but maybe not. Maybe what I should do is try it, but keep a super close eye on them and if it looks like they're after it, I'll just give it up. It doesn't seem like anyone else has jumped on this idea, so I'm thinking you're right.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I used a tarp on top of my concrete floor for a while.. but as the number of goats grew, ( 2 to 6) it wasn't the best idea.. I found it was just too heaving and wet, stinky, discusting... to drag out and empty. Now I just shovel out into a large bin on wheels. ... Just my own experience.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I have horse mats on my floor and I really like them.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 22, 2012)

So with the tarp over the concrete, did the goats try and eat it? Did it work well with less goats? How often did you have to drag it out? I'm not alone in this plan afterall, however bad it may turn out to be. I appreciate your experiment and your conclusions - thanks for sharing.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The goats didn't try to eat it, cause it was pretty much covered in shavings, or pellets, and then straw over that. I cleaned it out about every two weeks or so ... as needed... the tarp didn't hold up really well, started to absorb the pee and get kinda torn up. I would hose it down and hang it over the fence to dry. This was when I had 2 or 3 goats. The winter is bad here cause they are inside so much...I dont have to clean as much in the summer.


----------



## Wisendorf (Aug 14, 2012)

I got a couple differant buildings I tried to house my goats in.Not sure whats the best,but they seem to like dirt the most. They paw at some areas and sometimes even roll in it.But I think a Lap Floor is what they like best,lol.Good Luck


----------

